# Help !! my baby lost her nail !!



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

She lost her back to nail some how can i disinfect it and if so with what and what should i do not let her on her wheel till it heals or what id hate for her to get it infected .


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I would wait to hear from somebody more experienced about what you should use to disinfect it - what I do know is that you cannot use neosporen (sp?) so definitely stay away from that. once you are able to find out the best route of disinfection, it would probably be a good idea to take her wheel out to avoid any irritation, inflammation, etc. but see if you can PM one of our more experienced members like Nancy or Larry for the best advice

best wishes to your baby! hope she heals soon


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

A little dab of regular strength polysporin is the best option for a disinfectant/antibacterial. Make sure you wash the foot first. Past that, just keep an eye on it for any swelling, pus, etc. - any signs of infection. If those show up, I would suggest a vet visit right away.

Definitely keep the wheel out for a few days. What kind of wheel do you use?


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

I've just been washing her wheel everyday and her foot and it seem pretty normal. Even so she doesn't walk on the wheel very much she wonders her cage a lot too. It's not red swelling or pusing, but thx for the replies and I'll keep you posted on her toe .


----------

